# OBX header and test pipe MKV 2.5l



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

I have the OBX header and test pipe on my 2.5l 2007 Jetta auto (bought from eBay for $250). If you like stress and headaches then this is the right part for you. The header definitely gives a kick but I have not yet tested on the dyno machine to prove it. The installation process is a pain in the butt because the AC pipes are in the way of the A/F sensor (upper sensor). I had to drill a hole on my header right before where the flanges meet to relocate my A/F sensor. Also, the header wall is much thicker than the stock manifold wall, so you will have to replace the nuts with some regular or flanged 8mm nuts. I got the nuts from Fastenal (zinc plated grade 5) so it won't rust and therefore should not damage the engine studs. Now here is my two cents (in fact that’s what I’m working on right now): take your OEM manifold and get it professional coated (ceramic). Then install it with the USP test pipe and a cat back from AWE tuning. Your car will rock and when comes time for inspection you can swap your test pipe and your cat pipe within about 15 min. I will put some pictures of my header on my car. Also I will see if I can download a video. By the way, AWE products are the best. Believe in it. 
Feel free to post any questions or comments!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: OBX header and test pipe MKV 2.5l (Zurique)*

Sounds like the typical OBX experience! Terrible.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: OBX header and test pipe MKV 2.5l (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_Sounds like the typical OBX experience! Terrible.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: OBX header and test pipe MKV 2.5l (Zurique)*

bump


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: OBX header and test pipe MKV 2.5l (Zurique)*

Couple pics of my OBX Header and test pipe.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: OBX header and test pipe MKV 2.5l (Zurique)*

Video (I apologize for the low-definition; will take a better one before taking it off).


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

does it sound like a subie with that header? my friend's scion runs different length header and sounds DEAD sexy!


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_does it sound like a subie with that header? my friend's scion runs different length header and sounds DEAD sexy!


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: OBX header and test pipe MKV 2.5l (Zurique)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zurique* »_Video (I apologize for the low-definition; will take a better one before taking it off).


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnkMVxfm6zg


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: OBX header and test pipe MKV 2.5l (Zurique)*

Got my manifold back from the coating shop today. It's black ceramic coating. It should withstand up to 1600 F degrees (although probably will never get that high). Also my USP test pipe just arrived. Gonna install them sometime next month.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: OBX header and test pipe MKV 2.5l (Zurique)*


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The video sounds like the car is really loud. So that's the OBX, cat, and no mufflers? Are you going to run the OBX or the coated manifold? If the swap is really easy, why not do a dyno?


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_The video sounds like the car is really loud. So that's the OBX, cat, and no mufflers? Are you going to run the OBX or the coated manifold? If the swap is really easy, why not do a dyno?

It is loud. I have the OBX header and test pipe (no cat) and no resonators. The muffler is a Vibrant carbon fiber. Swap is easy as I said but you can't use just the test pipe or the header because the flanges where the parts meet are different from the stock ones. That is why I coated the manifold and bought the USP test pipe, so I can run without a cat. As far as the dyno, I will get one sometime this year.


----------



## DMiller (May 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I bet your neighbors hate you


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

How about a high flow cat to save the people behind you the awful smell of toxins? They don't hamper performance either.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_How about a high flow cat to save the people behind you the awful smell of toxins? They don't hamper performance either.

How about me doing what I want with may car? What's next? You gonna tell me to wear seat belts too?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

why on earth did you ceramic coat that rediculously ****ty stock exhaust manifold? not being a jerk just very confused :S


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Someone needs to tell you to wear a seat belt? I should hope not, you are almost 30 and should know what will save your life. You made your exhaust sound loud - congratulations. You coated your stock manifold - genius. Adding a high flow cat would be the smartest thing you've done this week


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

you should be wearing one anyways num nuts.
cars really loud... really really loud... i hope its not your dd...


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_you should be wearing one anyways num nuts.
cars really loud... really really loud... i hope its not your dd... 

ty


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn, is it just me or do the 2.5s sound like **** no matter what you do to them?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Depends which sound clips you listen to...
I know when I'm in my car with just a CAI, it sounds awesome.


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

mine sounds good


----------

